# Do Havs Like to Play in Water?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

In my research on Havs, I read that they like to play in water. Have you found that to be the case with yours? Do they like to swim? On our last camping trip I had Willow down to the shore of a lake, but she didn't seem very interested. However, on a recent walk, she seemed to like to stand under our neighbor's sprinkler.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

My little Bandit fell in our swimming pool twice. He doesn't like water and he doesn't like bath time, although he can swim like a champ. He doesn't even like to walk in the grass to potty early in the morning because it is wet from the falling dew. However, Sir Jasper loves water so much that he sticks all his paws in the outside water bowl (I keep a large water bowl outside with fresh water for when I take them out to play and potty. I do not leave them unattended due to the pool). Anyway, it is so funny. He will stick one paw in and swirl it around, then stick another paw in. He does this almost every time we go outside. I'll try to get a pic. He also doesn't mind bath time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and Pixel both like to paddle around in shallow water (belly deep). Neither one likes to swim.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

my Molly likes it but we don't get much chance anymore. Nathan at Talemaker Havanese loves swimming with his dogs. Helps to Hav a pool lol


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

MWilson said:


> He will stick one paw in and swirl it around, then stick another paw in. He does this almost every time we go outside.


That's funny! At least it'll come in handy before he comes in when he gets his feet dirty outside.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

My Keanu hates water,he refuse to go out for potty when its raining


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Keanu said:


> My Keanu hates water,he refuse to go out for potty when its raining


W-E-L-L&#8230; Getting our PAWS wet in wet grass for something as mundane as POTTYING is COMPLETELY different than playing in the edge of a pond on a hot day. Or so Kodi tells me. I had to practically kick him off the back deck today to get him to go out and poop&#8230; and it as only drizzling at the time!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have never been in the ocean or a swimming pool, so I don't know about that. I do love, love, love to run through a sprinkler :whoo: Popi threatens to put mi in the drier afterwards :nono: (see related thread)

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> W-E-L-L&#8230; Getting our PAWS wet in wet grass for something as mundane as POTTYING is COMPLETELY different than playing in the edge of a pond on a hot day. Or so Kodi tells me. I had to practically kick him off the back deck today to get him to go out and poop&#8230; and it as only drizzling at the time!


Willow doesn't mind wet grass but she's not crazy about the rain. I don't have trouble getting her to do her business, but she normally wants to get right back in. She seems to like sprinklers though. Don't quite know what the difference would be between a sprinkler and rain!


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Teddy hates to take a bath but will be super happy to run into muddy puddles on the road when we go for our morning walks (or just sit on wet grass).

We've never had a chance to go to a pool or beach but I did take him to swamp at the Forrest a few months back. He tried to jump in (it's very dirty and no dogs allowed to get in). He enjoyed playing at the swamp edges - dipping his feet in the smelly water (neither of us appreciate the stink he brought back from the smelly swamp).

Have come home many times to find a little mud in his water bowl so i suspect that dips his paws in his water sometimes.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Teddy Bear said:


> Have come home many times to find a little mud in his water bowl so i suspect that dips his paws in his water sometimes.


I suspect his beard! :becky:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

I suspect his beard!









besos, Ricky Ricardo[/QUOTE]

Teddy keeps getting food on his beard then comes and wipes it off on me!

We keep his beard short (for my protection. Lol!) but you maybe right! As short as the Beard may be, he sniffs the ground and probably gets sand in it.

He doesn't like to get his body wet but wet feet are fun for him. Esp in water sources he isn't supposed to get into.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> my Molly likes it but we don't get much chance anymore. Nathan at Talemaker Havanese loves swimming with his dogs. Helps to Hav a pool lol


I was just going to say this. It completely depends on the dog (and I would guess your location to pools/bodies of water as well). Piper's pretty indifferent, she'll hang around the shore of the lake as long as there's no waves and tolerates bath time but other than that it's been no dice. Nathan and Darlah (their Truffie is Piper's dad) on the other hand have 3 Havs that actively jump off the side of the deck and the diving board with him, they love swimming that much.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Savannah doesn't like rain or wet grass. I'm not fond of the lake so have not tried that. I have thought about getting a kiddie pool but dont want to go to the expense if she doesn't like it.


----------

